# Contractions without any discharge?



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

I have a ff, and only experience with one other doe kidding. Don't know the age of this doe or due date. She's been bagged up for weeks, her sides are sunken in, feels like ligaments are soft. She's flaring her nostrils, and arching her back end every once in awhile. It looks like she's contracting, not vocal at all though. Her rear end is very pink and poochy, though her vulva is closed and no discharge at all. She's pooped a bunch, all solid. Threw some hay and she started munching. Am I wrong to be thinking that her pauses with back end hunched are contractions?


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like kids soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is in pre-labor, the kids are moving to the birth canal, she looks like she is dropping off her sides, some does can do this for many hours and some just a few. 
Her udder is tight it won't be too much longer, she just isn't quite there yet, Keep an eye on her. 

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Both my does this year had no discharge until they were pushing. I thought it was odd, but apparently quite common  Good luck!!


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

Yup, pushing right now. Hooves presenting!


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

She's having trouble with the head, it comes about half out, then she sucks it back in.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Any news? You may need to assist her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the head is only presenting, wash up and go in for the legs, push the head back in and feel for the legs, gently pull them forward one at a time.
Sometimes you can pull the kid with one leg back. Depending on the kid size.
Be careful, not to tear momma.

Hope things are OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she??


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

Sorry, had to go to work! I have twin bucklings!! I was worried as her contractions and pushed stopped every so often, but she got it done!


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

Most vigorous little fellows yet. Came out and tried to nurse my foot while I was helping dry him off. Both have nursed, mom seems to be great.


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

I did go in, when I wasn't sure she was going to push them herself and the little white guy suckled my finger. That was cool!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's such great news!! Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad all went well, good work. 

So cute.


----------

